# Should I fix this?



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Captain sits, when given the command sit, but he takes a step back when he does it. Do I let him do it, or should I try to fix it? He does it on the first command, which is great, since I don't want to be a repeater, but it's irksome he looks so awkward while performing.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

You could work on it with a lead maybe? Have the lead in your hand with the collar on him and tell him to sit, while pulling up on the lead, when he sits, release the pressure. This may prevent him from stepping backwards. Of course, big praise party when he does what you want!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> You could work on it with a lead maybe? Have the lead in your hand with the collar on him and tell him to sit, while pulling up on the lead, when he sits, release the pressure. This may prevent him from stepping backwards. Of course, big praise party when he does what you want!


Agree. Olie did this - and using the leash corrected it.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Do you ever want to do competitive Rally or Obedience? If the dog rocks or steps back into a sit, they will move themselves out of position. A dog should tuck their hind end up into a sit.

I think better to nip it in the bud.


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

Use your enviroment! You could of had him sit with a wall behind him so he would have no room to step back. Do that a bunch of times and I am sure the problem would be gone.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I wholeheartedly endorse using your enviroment! I used the wall, a big boulder, a lampost, a parking meter, a tree--whatever was around--to help train Chagall to sit directly beside when we're on a walk and I stop.


----------

